# carbon limbed longbows



## wtmike01 (Jul 25, 2003)

*tom farrell bows*

call tom farrell in medow,tx , his bows are very good and reasonable
806-548-4621 or 806-539-2538 tell him that mike told you to call


----------



## Arrowsmit (Oct 5, 2002)

From what I've been reading a Black Swan longbow would bill the bill perfectly. There's a thread w/that title a few rows down in this forum.

VicW.


----------



## Abel (Jun 2, 2004)

The Somerset is made by a reputable bowyer with lots of experience. 

http://www.pawbows.com/


----------



## Stonehead (Jun 12, 2005)

Black Widow as good as it gets and then some. You will not be disappointed. Stonehead


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

There's lots of great longbows on the market--do yourself a favor and get out and shoot some different ones. Lot's of bowyers will include carbon laminations if you want them, but some don't feel they are worth the added cost in their designs. Talk to some bowyers/dealers, get some opinions, then shoot some bows. No one bow is perfect for everyone. I have a great deal of respect for my buddy Arrowsmit, both as a person and as an experienced archer, but we have different tastes in bows. You'll see lots of folks saying this brand or that brand is the very best, period. Well, like I said, there isn't one bow or one brand that it perfect for everyone, and I seriously doubt that those folks have shot every bow on the market to make that comparison (if you haven't shot them all, how do you know which one is best?). Nothing wrong with being a fan of this or that bow--I have a favorite myself--but some folks just aren't realistic about it.

Good luck in your search. Don't get in too big of a rush--you will find "the" one.

Chad


----------



## MadMike (Jun 21, 2005)

You may want to consider a 21st Century.

Mike


----------



## Torsten (Jun 25, 2004)

*Carbon laminated long bows*

jmvargas,

I am not familiar with Border Archerys long bows as I only have recurves so far but I would recommend to have a look at them under:

www.borderbows.com 
A skotish company famous of fast limbs and bows.
Go and have a look, they make a lot of olympic limbs and most likely make you happy, particularly because of their comittment to customer service and dedication to quality.

They make beautiful bows there!

You will like them!


----------



## Arrowsmit (Oct 5, 2002)

*LBR Said It Right!*

And the respect is mutual my friend! Like you said, there are lots of great longbows on the market these days, however only two I know of offer all carbon limbs; OL Adcock & Black Swan. Lord knows I'm a Black Widow fan (& I think their latest longbow design, the PL series, is outstanding), so the only reason I didn't mention the Black Widow PL, the Chekmate Crusader, or a host of other great longbows is 'cause jmvargas asked for carbon models specifically. That really narrowed down the field.

VicW.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks Vic! As far as I know, those are the only two that replace the glass with carbon, but I believe there are several that do offer carbon laminations in the bow. In my opinion, he is restricting himself a lot by not trying those that don't have carbon.

Chad


----------



## sticshooter (Dec 10, 2004)

Don't over look Rivers Edge.He makes a awesome bow.I have 3 longbows from him and all are top notch and shoot fast smooth and no shock.base price is $385.00 and he offers a try before you buy.I am really NUTS about his new VORTEX reverse handle longbow.I can send ya a pic just email me. His website is www.riversedgerecurves.com .<><


----------



## insttech1 (Feb 3, 2005)

Also take a look at ancient spirits archery.
They have longbows that include a carbon lam'.
They made up an awesome recurve for my son, and are great guys to deal with.
The primary bowyer worked under Bob Morrison for some time.
Their prices also reflect their just starting up, and are quite reasonable. They are also quite beautiful!
Contact them directly, or look at www.backtobasicbowhunting.com as he carries some in stock.

Take Care,
Marc


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

wow! many thanks for the great links guys...i am a longtime recurve target and hunting archer and currently own 4 recurves also including a hoyt gamemaster..i also have 4 olympic risers and 5 sets of carbon foam limbs...i really feel a longbow with carbon limbs will be a great shooting and more efficient bow hence my quest for a good one...many thanks again to all!!


----------



## sticshooter (Dec 10, 2004)

Here is the pic of the RER VORTEX with carbon.<><


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

its hard to beat a massie longhorn but you will have to buy it used he dont make bows no more. Next would have to be a horne.


----------



## kcm270 (Mar 2, 2005)

There are a lot of excellent bows out there, and some poor ones.

I own a Robertson Stykbow Purist, an Aspen, and a Fox longbow right now.

Take a serious look at the Robertson and the Fox. Aspen isn't in production right now. Or look at others. But get what fits you, and what shoots well. What I like isn't important.


----------



## sticshooter (Dec 10, 2004)

You guys are right.thats why it's great to have a BUY BEFORE YA BUY option like RIVERS EDGE and a few others.<><


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

My boss got me into archery a couple of years ago. He was heavily into traditional archery. The down side, as he pointed out with custom made bows, is the long wait from order to completion...some up to 6 months. Hope you have the patience!


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

"try before you buy" is sure a nice option, but some bowyers don't have the time or inventory to do that. They would have to make customers that already have bows on order wait that much longer to get bows built up for it, and they just won't do it. It puts them between a rock and a hard place, but I think it's the right thing to do. I can think of at least two excellent bowyers that fit this category.

6 months isn't that long for a lot of bows--there are some that have a wait of over a year. These are mostly the smaller operations that have just one bowyer.

In either case, it's tough when you are popular!

Chad


----------



## RJG (Dec 7, 2004)

Carbon limbed longbows are great if the carbon replaces the glass on the limbs and is not just a lam sandwiched in the core ( I own the two models that are available). I honestly don't believe there is any benefit to going with carbon if it is just another core lamination and it's not worth the added price of the carbon. As was mentioned above, you shouldn't limit your choice' s based on carbon alone. Only the Black Swan and Adcock's use all carbon and both are at the higher end of the price range and the Adcocks are only available on the used market at this time.There ARE several really outstanding longbows out there that do not use carbon.

RJG


----------



## sticshooter (Dec 10, 2004)

Kevin at Rivers Edge has in stock bows all the time.he builds them all winter and I think there is a 6month wait for a custom order.He does have bows to send on The Buy before you buy.<><


----------



## jgbennett6 (Dec 7, 2004)

RJG i respect your opinion on the carbon however i disagree.. sure it only adds a few feet per second in speed. but it is a proven to help in fighting limb twisting and improve the overall life of the bow, honestly i prefer actionboo and carbon core lams..


----------



## CM Sackett (Jul 20, 2005)

BLACK SWAN


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i have taken look at the black swan and i think it is exactly what i am looking for..i am a great believer of carbon laminations in limbs due to my experience in owning and shooting my olympic recurves and feel this technology would naturally apply also to longbows..thanks again to all!!


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

OK guys, I have only been making bows for a few months now and have done alot of studying and research. Sorry Jac but, the carbon does not do anything for the limbs but add speed yes only a few fps. As for stabilizing the limb it dont do anything. You have Carbon is for speed and Uniweft glass that stabilizes the limbs. The carbon should be as far as it can be away from the riser whereas the uni-weft goes in the center. Carbon does nothing if it is in the center of the limbs. Personaly I lay the carbon directly under the glass on the back of the bow. Now if you are talking about CARBON FIBER there is a big difference. Carbon Fiber is great stuff. That has to be one of the lightest and strongest materials made. All of the F1 Race care are made from that. I know most of you are saying that there is no difference between the Carbon that I mentioned before and the Carbon Fiber that Black Swan uses But, there is. The carbon used for bows for speed does not have a fraction of the strength that the Carbon Fiber has. Carbon fiber is a woven material whereas the carbon is not.. make a huge difference.. Jacob has seen my bows and I am in the middle of building an awesome for him now. (Magnum Fire) is the name. This bow will be able to take down an elephant.. That is no joke... Jacob has seen my bows and I will let him say hat he thinks of them.
A.D.M.
Longbows


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Here are 2 bows I made. I made these in the last 2 months. They both have carbon under the glass on the back of the bow. The EARTH bow has clear glass with carbon and the FIRE has black glass w/ carbon. These are made with Actionboo lams and Dymondwood Risers. The are 60# @ 27"


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

I have a few more pics coming


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

This one is Carbon under the clear glass on the back of the bow..
A few more to come


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

This is the riser for the bow I names FIRE. I have 2 more coming


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

This is EARTH, Actionboo under clear glass. 1 more after this one..


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

FIRE.... No more pics


----------



## danbow34 (Mar 16, 2005)

arrowwrapsunlim,

Nice pics, glad you posted them, i was just about to highjack this thread and ask you how your bow building was going?. oops, maybe I just did. :shade: 
DAN


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

It is coming along good. Slow but good. Just like any new business it has its ups and downs. And alot to learn also. That for sure will never stop. There is always something new to learn no matter how good you are.. Dont worry about highjacking the thread, Thats what I did. LOL I am glad you like the pics, Do you like what you see so far? Be honest..


----------



## danbow34 (Mar 16, 2005)

yeah I do! Now just send me one around 57# @ 28" and i"ll let you know for sure! ( boy was that shameless of me or what?!) 

Dan


----------



## jgbennett6 (Dec 7, 2004)

well guys what can i say.. adam is starting a great longbow business. lots of ups and downs, but he ahs come leaps and bounds over those .... thats why i'm waiting fo rmy next bow from him, because i believe he makes a great quality bow.. well also i liike the looks of magnum fire........ hmmm.. 80# @ 28"..i think i jsut might ahve to take down an elephant.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Jac. You are the man. As soon as I get back from down south I am working hard on your bow... I cant wait to finish it. SAWEEET!!!! You will be be able to take more than an elephant.. I have more ideas flowing for it.. I can wait.....


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm no bowyer by any stretch of the imagination, but I have asked a lot of questions about carbon. Of course opinions vary depending on who you ask (like asking what's the best limb wood or what's the best longbow), but here is what I've gathered.

Olympic style recurves benefit from carbon laminations because the limbs are otherwise comparatively unstable. They are generally long, wide, and thin. Carbon lams increase tortional stability, which is needed in this style limb.

Longbows, on the other hand, have much less curve, and are generally much narrower and deeper cored, so they are much more stable and benefit much less from a carbon lamination.

You might think about it like this--how many longbow limbs have you seen twisted? How about recurves? 

Where the carbon is placed makes a difference. Again, as I understand it, carbon works much better under tension than compression, so it will do the most good on the back of the limbs.

On bows like the CRX and Black Swan, carbon replaces the glass. Carbon is lighter than glass, so it decreases the mass weight, therefore increasing speed. I think carbon is also stiffer, so less core wood is required, further lightening the limb mass.

I may be off base on some of this (I'm sure someone will correct me if I am  ), but that's what I've gathered so far. Some bowyers don't feel a carbon lamination is worth the extra cost. There are different types of carbon also. My favorite bowyer has experimented with it, and doesn't feel what he used was worth the added cost--there was very little gain. He's still experimenting, and working on getting different kinds though. I'm pretty happy with his non-carbon model myself.

Chad


----------



## jgbennett6 (Dec 7, 2004)

much of what you say is true, however i have seen quite a few twisted limb longbows... my longbow is a radical reflex dflex longbow, with almost as much tension as a recurve.i think what you say holds true for D shaped longbows.


----------



## Razorbak1 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey Jacob...want me to show you how to shoot that 80# er :tongue: and yes Adam is really coming along...watch for his bows..they will really surprise you and BTW start on my new one yet


----------

